# cutting synthetic stock on a beretta 391



## jgibby (Feb 17, 2012)

I was wondering if its possible to shorten a synthetic   stock,I have a beretta 391 that feels a little long when shouldering it. If this is possible any recommendations for a good gun smith in the Covington area would be appreciated. Thanks for any help


----------



## frankwright (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, It can be done. The molded in posts for the recoil pad screws are pretty long and leave enough to be used after the cutting.

It is easy to cut but a recoil pad will have to be ground to fit the new size butt stock.

A competent Gunsmith or even a home gunsmith could do this with the right tools but it is  a job that requires some expertise.

Good news is that Brownell's just started carrying a stock for the 391 for about $20, but are out of stock already. So a spare is available to return the gun to original if needed or to fix a mess up!
http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=40427/Product/STOCK-A390S-12GA-SYNTHETIC


----------



## jgibby (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the help


----------

